# What do say to german style?



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*What do you say to german style?*

original Audi 100 / S4 Schmidt Motorsport


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*

i say num num and yum yum


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (glibobbo21)*


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (MFZERO)*

Yummy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (sirhc)*

Wow! post more-post more!


----------



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (GLI_driver_found)*

here are some more pics.....
i´m new in his forum as you can see in my profile, are there any galleries of typical american/canadian audis? can you post some? 
i´m very interested, how other audi "freaks" modify their cars, maybe i get new ideas....

































_Modified by Dennis J at 8:49 PM 2-5-2004_


_Modified by Dennis J at 8:50 PM 2-5-2004_


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*

Hallo Dennis,
Deine wagen sieht Prima aus! I would suggest:
http://www.s-cars.org/urs4s6/Gallery/gallery.html
http://www.urs4.com/gallery.html
Mine is stock for now, I have had her since end of September.


----------



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Harold)*

Hallo Harald,
vielen Dank zurück für das Kompliment. (=Thank you for the compliment)
If some of you guys are interested in our projects take a look on the hompage of a friend. His car (Audi S2 Limousine, 550 HP) is one of the fastest in Germany, maybe there are only a few faster! It is written in german, but I think the pictures and datas, you´ll understand.
I only say:
2,85 bar overboost
2,0 bar at 7200 rpm
http://www.racetec-motorsport.de/15593/index.html


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*

Your car looks excellent! Are those painted S6 Plus taillights? Looks very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I could never put down a 20vt


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Are those painted S6 Plus taillights?

They are just the regular Euro A6 tails and center panel, the S6 Plus didnt have anything special in the tail light department. It had the same treatment as any other Euro S6.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (PerL)*

This I did not know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_This I did not know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Comparison pics (I love finding comparo pics







)
Euro A6








Euro S6 including S6 Plus








Avant is identical in looks to the sedan versions.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (PerL)*

Great shots!
...so then the taillights shown above (on Dennis J's Avant) are euro A6 tails? 
I've had both the sedan and avant version of the S6 lights in my possession - the sedan lights naturally did not fit my parents' A6 avant (incorrect order). I was just under the impression that they were S6-plus specific. Now looking at them, I think I like the Euro A6 better! Tough call. This is one of my favorite body styles of all time. This brings me to another question.
I know the 100/S4 are considered a C4 chassis. Then there's a facelift for the A6/S6 - is this a "C4.5"?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Great shots!
...so then the taillights shown above (on Dennis J's Avant) are euro A6 tails? 

Yes, since he lives in Germany that is a simple swap

_Quote »_This brings me to another question.
I know the 100/S4 are considered a C4 chassis. Then there's a facelift for the A6/S6 - is this a "C4.5"? 

I have never seen anyone call the A6 a "C4.5". It is usually called just C4, or "the old A6" here in Norway at least.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (PerL)*

Well it looks like its time for another "billzcat1 original" Audi term. 
*cough cough*
*unravels scroll*
Let it be known and have this proclaration echo across all the lands!
Henceforth, the 95-97 A6 shall be known as a "C4.5"










_Modified by billzcat1 at 4:14 PM 2-5-2004_


----------



## Bogner_16V (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (billzcat1)*

hey man, your from Germany thats awesome!! my uncle is a clothing designer over there.


----------



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Bogner_16V)*

hi,
what´s your uncles name?








yes, you are right, tese are the normal A6/C4 taillights, BUT with no lock in it. The hole is closed.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dennis J* »_
yes, you are right, tese are the normal A6/C4 taillights, BUT with no lock in it. The hole is closed. 

Oh yeah, I just noticed! Nice little detail!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*

That pic makes me love wagons even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogner_16V (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dennis J* »_hi,
what´s your uncles name?








yes, you are right, tese are the normal A6/C4 taillights, BUT with no lock in it. The hole is closed. 


Unlce will Bogner, he owns Bogner clothing


----------



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Bogner_16V)*

you are making fun of me?








THE Willi Bogner?








I had a jacket of his collection..
I saw him on TV today, is making a new film.......
He is even a regisseur! His old movie is called "Feuer, Eis und Dynamit"



_Modified by Dennis J at 11:36 PM 2-6-2004_


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*








Wow, your car is nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (VWVancouver)*


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (nuugen)*









Thatsa spicy meat-ball!!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (nuugen)*

And 1 more from his site:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*

that is a sweet ride, but why is it badged as a TDI?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_that is a sweet ride, but why is it badged as a TDI?

Because it is







!


----------



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (yumyjagermiester)*

TDI, is just fun.....
Imagine, you are driving a Porsche 911 Turbo, and then a Audi 80 TDI appears in front of you







..... but the TDI accelerates faster than your 150.000 € car... up to 315 KM/H







.... the look on the porsche drivers face is on unpayable






















german humour


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
Because it is







!

Are you sure about that?? The engine shots on that page are a 20v turbo engine....I think he badged it as a TDI to be funny...


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_And 1 more from his site:









is she single because i am now!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (glibobbo21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glibobbo21* »_
is she single because i am now!

so that's why your gunna be working on your car tomorrow


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (MFZERO)*

haha








pardon me while i have a seizure























yeah i think ill go turn the heat on now


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: What do you say to german style? (Dennis J)*








That's what i call Euro at its best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Prost Dennis


----------

